# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  نیاز به لینک دانلود kylix

## saleh.hi.62

با سلام اگه کسی یه لینک دانلود kylix که همون دلفی 7 روی لینوکسه بزاره ممنون میشم.
با تشکر.

----------


## m-khorsandi

من لينكی برای دانلود ندارم و تا جائيكه ميدونم آخرين نسخه‌های Kylix (نسخه‌های 2و 3) معادل دلفی 5 هست.

----------


## saleh.hi.62

خودم پیداش کردم و معادل دلفی 7

نرم افزار مجانی هم هستش روی اوبونتو 8.10 کار میکنه


ttp://www.brothersoft.com/d.php?soft_id=63941&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmirror.anl.go  v%2Fpub%2Fubuntu-iso%2FCDs%2Fintrepid%2Fubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso

----------


## m-khorsandi

> خودم پیداش کردم و معادل دلفی 7
> 
> نرم افزار مجانی هم هستش روی اوبونتو 8.10 کار میکنه
> 
> 
> ttp://www.brothersoft.com/d.php?soft_id=63941&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmirror.anl.go  v%2Fpub%2Fubuntu-iso%2FCDs%2Fintrepid%2Fubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso


.....اين چیه!؟

----------


## saleh.hi.62

منظورتون چی؟!!!

----------


## Valadi

من نسخه 3 kylix را دارم اما براساس قوانین سایت نمی تونم در سایت قرار بدم 
اگر مسئولین اجازه می دهند من قرار بدم

----------


## skflower

> من نسخه 3 kylix را دارم اما براساس قوانین سایت نمی تونم در سایت قرار بدم 
> اگر مسئولین اجازه می دهند من قرار بدم


دوستمون تو پست قبلی گفته بودن که رایگان هست. بر اساس قوانین سایت، نرم افزار کرک شده نمیشه گذاشت. اگه رایگانه که مشکلی فکر نمیکنم داشته باشه. اصلاً واقعاً رایگانه؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> دوستمون تو پست قبلی گفته بودن که رایگان هست. بر اساس قوانین سایت، نرم افزار کرک شده نمیشه گذاشت. اگه رایگانه که مشکلی فکر نمیکنم داشته باشه. اصلاً واقعاً رایگانه؟


خیر رایگان نیست.

کسی اگر میخواد الان با پاسکال برنامه multi-platform بنویسه، باید بره سراغ Free Pascal و Lazarus. البته اینها مجانی هستند، نه Kylix.

----------


## skflower

> کسی اگر میخواد الان با پاسکال برنامه multi-platform بنویسه، باید بره سراغ Free Pascal و Lazarus. البته اینها مجانی هستند، نه Kylix.


سلام آقای کشاورز؛ لینک دانلود اینها رو دارید؟ اگه امکان داره قرار بدید. تو سایت جستجو کردم چیزی ندیدم. البته من ندیدم.

با تشکر

----------


## vcldeveloper

http://www.freepascal.org/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/lazarus/


http://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/Screenshots

----------

